# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Wine >  How I got Guild Wars working in Wine 0.9.23

## Jarn

*EDIT (08/09/07) - UPDATED ONLY THE 32-BIT SCRIPT FOR 0.9.42*
*EDIT (07/02/07) - UPDATED FOR 0.9.40*
*EDIT (06/28/07) - Cleared everything but the edit history and redid it to reflect the current status of Guild Wars in wine.*
*EDIT (03/31/07) - See the note below* - now defunct as the note was removed
*EDIT (03/30/07) - The 64-bit script is now updated. Everyone say "Thank you, Azakus!".*
*EDIT (03/25/07) - UPDATED FOR 0.9.33. Note, the 64-bit scripts are not yet updated*
*EDIT (03/12/07) - Fixed some problems pointed out to me in the scripts.*
*EDIT (03/02/07) - UPDATED FOR 0.9.32*
*EDIT (01/27/07) - If you tried the installwine+gw.sh script prior to today, it most likely did not work. I had some typoes.*
*EDIT (01/25/07) - UPDATED FOR 0.9.30 - Added scripts for AUTOMATION! Also, added asterisks in the file paths so I only have to update the link to the source every time.* 
*EDIT (01/23/07) - UPDATED FOR 0.9.29*
*EDIT (About 01/01/07)- UPDATED FOR 0.9.28*

*NOTE: I have removed the old manual guide because I deemed it unnecessary due to the ease with which Guild Wars can now be run under Wine.*

Read the list before you do anything as you may just be able to use the package from the wine repositories.

Step 1: Download the script
Download one of the attachments at the bottom of this post. Get winebuild.sh if you are on a 32-bit computer AND you get the "Too many concurrent lights" error (a description of this is provided under Troubleshooting). If you are on a 64-bit computer, you can get the 64-bit version helpfully provided by Azakus. This is necessary even if you do not have the "Too many concurrent lights" error (I think; all speculation - ask Azakus if you want to know for sure) because Wine needs to be compiled differently under a 64-bit operating system. *Thanks, Azakus!**NOTE: These scripts are for Edgy only but if you are using Breezy or Dapper it should be VERY easy to convert it to that. Just replace the word 'edgy' in the line "wget http://kegel.com/wine/edgy.sh -O ~/winestuff/pkgs.sh" with breezy or dapper.*
Step 2: Run the script


```
sh <<insert the path to the script you downloaded>>
```

Troubleshooting
A common error seems to be that Guild Wars freezes with this output repeatedly in the command line: "fixme:dbghelp:SymInitializeW what to do ??". There appears to be two causes of this.

The first is the "Too many concurrent lights" error. When this happens, the fixmes above are preceded by an error to the effect of "Too many concurrent lights". If this happens and you are on a 32-bit computer, run the winebuild.sh script. If you are on a 64-bit script, run Azakus' winebuild64.sh and tell it that, yes, you want to use the concurrent lights fix.Wine doesn't appear to use the new sound system that Guild Wars implemented in a recent update. This can be fixed in three ways: running it with the -dsound flag, the -nosound flag, or turning off sound in winecfg. To run it with those flags, you would run it pretty much the same way you always do but append that on to the end of your command:


```
wine "C:\Program Files\Guild Wars\Gw.exe" -dsound
```



Good luck and happy gaming.  :Smile:

----------


## handy

Your how-to looks great!  :KDE Star:  

How does GW play? Is it smooth, are there any zoning problems (lag after going through portals)?

I will have to put aside some time to try this out.

Thanks...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jarn

It works great. For a few seconds after you zone, you have no mouse. But it comes back shortly, quicker if you right-click. I have about 30-35 fps average, so no lag  :Very Happy: . There is this, though:




> create a character. This does not work. When you try to type the name at the final stage of character creation, it freezes


But you may not have that problem. I don't think I've seen anyone else complain of this problem with Guild Wars.

----------


## FyreBrand

I will be trying this soon.  I don't have an established .dat file anymore because I nuked my Windows partition after the Nightfall PvE preview.  So I guess I'll have to see how the login bug you talked about works out.  I have hopes.

----------


## Jarn

> I guess I'll have to see how the login bug you talked about works out.


I have a feeling that that is not a common thing, that it's just an oddity of something about my system.

----------


## Jarn

Well, I found something else that doesn't work quite right, but it works well enough to play. I had never done any zoning besides in the Balthazar isles and I had extrapolated that all zoning would be the same. However, I just tried to zone in Prophecies - it works, all the cities show up, but when zoomed out it's all clouds and when zoomed in it's like black and orange clouds. :O

EDIT:Okay, I didn't do anything and now it's working. So apparently that sometimes works, sometimes doesn't. O.o Well, it always works, but sometimes it doesn't show the background correctly.

----------


## FyreBrand

I'm wondering if running the -image switch will be helpful or not.  Whenever ANet put out a major update or after a few weekly updates I used to run a GuildWars shortcut with the -image switch on so I could have all of the content decompressed.  It might help for the system not to have to decompress files from the .dat file on the fly.

I really can't wait to try this out and see if I can get it to work.  I'm pretty much of a Wine newbie so I'll do a little reading on how to configure that before I start.

----------


## Jarn

> I'm wondering if running the -image switch will be helpful or not.


I don't know, I always use -image.




> I really can't wait to try this out and see if I can get it to work. I'm pretty much of a Wine newbie so I'll do a little reading on how to configure that before I start.


I'm a newbie too.  :Sad:  Good luck! I hope this works for you and it's not just that I got lucky or something like that.

----------


## FyreBrand

The wine install went pretty good, at least no errors, but I am getting a segmentation fault on winecfg.  I will do a little more reading and try again later.  I am using Edgy so I have to figure out if there is some version incompatibility somewhere between that and Dapper.

If nothing else I will do a quick Dapper reinstall over the holiday and see if it works under that before doing a fresh Edgy install.

----------


## Jarn

Did you have any luck?

----------


## falsenames

I'm not sure about ATI's open source driver, but nVidia's is starting to become almost useful.  I still recommend using the binaries at nVidia's site, since they are making a huge effort at becoming compatable with Linux's kernel, if not it's open source ideals.  The companies that make these cards obviously have an advantage for being able to make the driver if they choose to.  I'm just glad they have finally started to, even if I can't figure out any reason they would not make these drivers open source.  I'm sure a very large complicated legal department decided it was releasing company secrets.

----------


## Jarn

> Jarn, do those packages appear in your howto?


Yes. What the script from the Wine website doesn't install, apt-get build-dep wine will - between the two you should have everything you need and some you don't.

----------


## FredDie3785

Ok now I've got 3d acceleration with my ATi Radeon 9200 and GW seems to work properly.
Right now I'm downloading game files and I've got a question how to install GW from CDs [I have all campaigns].
I tried to install "Prophecy" but I had problems with 2nd CD. The installation doesn't want to continue....

EDIT: Holy mother of god it works great. Thx Jarn and everyone, but I've got some minor problems with textures but nvm

Here I've got another question. Is there any possibility to apply those two patches if I'm installing WINE from repositories. 
As someone wrote it earlier you should send email to WineHQ with your work, Jarn...

----------


## Azakus

No, you have to build wine yourself if you want the patches as they need to be applied before being compiled.

----------


## Jarn

> As someone wrote it earlier you should send email to WineHQ with your work, Jarn...


I didn't do anything. O.o. All I did was put all the information I could find in one place. And I wrote the two 32-bit scripts. But the patches and things already existed, they were just hard to find.

----------


## Flyser

It would be useful to update the howto on the first page, since there are a lot of performance boosts in 0.9.31

----------


## Vexed Arcanist

> Right now I'm downloading game files and I've got a question how to install GW from CDs [I have all campaigns].
> I tried to install "Prophecy" but I had problems with 2nd CD. The installation doesn't want to continue....


Off topic from thread but on topic for the above quote, if you have all 3 campaigns you should only install Nightfall (or the latest in case where you have 2).  Everything up to that campaign's release will be on that set of discs.

For those using this method to install (CDs vs Client download) you will knock out about 50000 of 80000 files this way.

----------


## Azakus

BIG NEWS!!!!
I found a script that makes the 32-bit libsicuuc.a file needed for WINE on AMD64, so now the build script is much smaller! All that in the gzip file now is the modified Makefile for gdi32 and the new 64-build script!

----------


## Jarn

> It would be useful to update the howto on the first page, since there are a lot of performance boosts in 0.9.31


I know, I keep meaning to, but I've been really busy. I'll try to get to it this weekend, but I have a Science Olympiad state competition on Saturday, so I'm not sure if I'll have time.

----------


## Fasga

Still a total nooby at all this, and I probably did this wrong, but, here's a 0.9.31 deb with the mouse patch: http://jtorials.com/debs/wine_0.9.31-1_i386.deb

----------


## darksong

Is there 0.9.32 mouse patch about - there isn't any listed on this forum.

----------


## falsenames

The 0.9.33 mouse patch should work for 0.9.32 since the file didn't change.  The device.c file changed quite a bit though, so if you needed the concurrent lights patch, use the 0.9.33 version of the script.

----------


## darksong

thanks for the speedy reply  :Very Happy:  - i will give it a go right away

Edit:

The guide tells me to put these files in a directory that does not exist - my G/W is working - just the pointer is not there, i installed wine separately as the guides way only put wine tools on my pc :S where can i install these files?  It seems when i installed wine through synaptic, it seems it only installed a .wine directory, i have searched my pc and no winetools folder found :S - any suggestion much appericated, Many thanks

DS

----------


## KamiCrazy

Err double post soz

----------


## KamiCrazy

I am unable to install gw using azakus's script at all.

The first error that appears is that apt can't find a package called libjack, however i managed to install libjack anyway using synaptic.

After that it does everything and gets to compiling wine. It fails at one point and then ends everything.

Then it runs checkinstall and that fails too ending with



```
/usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libXext.a when searching for -lXext
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
winegcc: gcc failed.
make[2]: *** [ddraw.dll.so] Error 2
make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/deon/winestuff/wine-0.9.33/dlls/ddraw'
make[1]: *** [ddraw/__install-lib__] Error 2
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/deon/winestuff/wine-0.9.33/dlls'
make: *** [dlls/__install-lib__] Error 2

****  Installation failed. Aborting package creation.

Cleaning up...OK
```

I have no idea what is wrong.

----------


## Azakus

Oops, thanks for pointing out that libjack had an incorrect version number in the script. As for your libXext problems, did you using the install script, or the update script? Install script uses an extra script that definately installs the necessary library libXext.a (that file is libxext-dev).
Be sure to use the the installwine+gw64.sh script if it is your first time using a 64-bit build for WINE.
--Included below is the correct install and update scripts--
{EDIT}
Had to fix them again, so go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...&postcount=308

----------


## KamiCrazy

In an attempt to isolate what is wrong I opened the script and stepped through it one line at a time.

Everything works fine (apart from the libjack thing) until I get to configuring the wine compile where I get this



```
configure: WARNING: Wine will be build without OpenGL or Direct3D support
configure: WARNING: because something is wrong with the OpenGL setup:
configure: WARNING: No OpenGL library found on this system.

configure: WARNING: Your system appears to have the FreeType 2 runtime libraries
configure: WARNING: installed, but 'freetype-config' is not in your PATH. Install
configure: WARNING: the freetype-devel package (or its equivalent on your distribution)
configure: WARNING: to enable Wine to use TrueType fonts.

configure: WARNING: FreeType is missing.
configure: WARNING: Fonts will not be built. Dialog text may be invisible or unaligned.

Configure finished.  Do 'make depend && make' to compile Wine.
```

Is this normal or is there something else wrong with my system? I thought I do have an OpenGL library as I only just freshly installed the nvidia drivers!

----------


## Azakus

> In an attempt to isolate what is wrong I opened the script and stepped through it one line at a time.
> 
> Everything works fine (apart from the libjack thing) until I get to configuring the wine compile where I get this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> configure: WARNING: Wine will be build without OpenGL or Direct3D support
> configure: WARNING: because something is wrong with the OpenGL setup:
> ...


Hmm. I was sure that was in the pkgs.sh file, but I guess it was moved out.
Install libfreetype6-dev, which I will now add to the scripts.
Try it now.

----------


## KamiCrazy

Freetype6 is installed on my computer.

when I run your new script, the first line doesn't do anything. I went into synaptic to check and sure enough Freetype6 is checked and installed.

However when I run the config line before making wine it gives me the same error above.

Any clue why it's giving me that error despite having Freetype6 installed?

EDIT: Okay I can definitely run freetype-config, so how do I put it into my PATH?

----------


## KamiCrazy

Okay I did a little more investigating



```
sudo ln -s libX11.so.6 libX11.so
sudo ln -s libXext.so.6 libXext.so
sudo ln -s libfreetype.so.6 libfreetype.so
sudo ln -s libz.so.1 libz.so
sudo ln -s libGL.so.1 libGL.so
sudo ln -s libGLU.so.1 libGLU.so
```

This part of your script ends up creating a whole bunch of broken symbolic links for me. As these files do not exist in lib32. I was able to find them in /usr/lib. However are you supposed to be linking to the ones in /usr/lib?

----------


## Zuuswa

I would suggest lowering the direct x level for better perfomance (it has probably been mentioned before on this thread, but I haven't the time nor patience to read 40 pages of posts)

simply append -dxlevel xx (where xx = the directx level, for instance to use level 7 you would type in 70, for 8 it would be 80)  It will most definately reduce image quality, but will have a much better fps.  Using standard settings I only had around 1fps, which is rediculously unplayable, whereas using dx7 I get 20-25 fps for the login screen (I just installed it, and am waiting to get to a playable area)

----------


## xixsixxix

Well, all was going well until Thursday's (April 5) update. Now apparently a lot of people can't load the game.

I've now tested on 4 systems (4 different intel processors) now using both Ubuntu Edgy and Debian Etch/Sid with both nVidia (6800GTOC, 7900, Go 7400) and onboard Intel cards with both Wine 0.9.31 and 0.9.34 using the nVidia 1.0-9631 and 1.0-9746 drivers as well as the standard i810 for the onboard -- I get a bit thorough when my GW stops working, lol.

So far the only working combination I have is 0.9.31 on the Celeron with the GeForce 7900 using 1.0-9746 drivers on a Debian 2.6.18-4-686 (etch) stock kernel.

Posted to the AppDB board as well. Hopefully it will be resolved soon.

---

0.9.31 errors/fixmes:

err:dbghelp:elf_load_debug_info_from_map Bad CRC for module (got 456eb58f while expecting 5eb0e104) 
fixme:dbghelp:SymInitializeW what to do ??
...repeat back and forth indefinitely...

---

0.9.34 errors/fixmes:

err:d3d:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDepthStencilMatch unsupported format pair: WINED3DFMT_A4R4G4B4 and WINED3DFMT_D24S8
fixme:d3d:IWineD3DDeviceImpl_EvictManagedResources (0x1b30e80) : stub
fixme:dbghelp:SymInitializeW what to do ??
...repeat the dbghelp fixme indefinitely...

----------


## ObiWan2001

GuildWars changed it's sound engine.
Just start the game with -nosound.

----------


## Zuuswa

hm yes today when I try to load GW it hangs at the loading splash "Connecting to Arenanet" after downloading files . . . then it continues to devour my remaining ram and swap until I cant do anything on my system . . . anyone else having this problem?  I am going to report it to AppDB as well

----------


## Jarn

I'm not having this problem. I'm still playing the same as before with and without -nosound.

----------


## Zuuswa

the -nosound flag is not working for me, it still does not load.  It was working yesterday, and now nothing  :Sad:  just my luck to have the devs break the game right after I install it.

..::EDIT::..  someone over at the winehq forums said that yesterday's update also caused Windows clients to crash, but another release was put out that was 'supposed' to fix it, so maybe its not an issue with wine at all, just bad game code

----------


## FyreBrand

Here are some new command line switches for sound when starting the game.  I ganked these from a post on gwonline.net.

*Command-line Options Summary:*
-sndasio : attempts to use an ASIO driver in software mode
-sndwinmm: attempts to use the Windows Multimedia audio driver in software mode
-dsound : forces use of old DirectSound software mixer.

----------


## cor2y

Just did the update, the main character/login screen still running at 9-10 fps.
upon entering a town i lost my cursor i had to move it outside of the wine screen before it came back.

I haven't experienced any lockups so far max fps 35 min fps 9-10

----------


## xixsixxix

Alright, so with the -dsound option we can get it back to working as it was before (woohoo!)

However, it ends up the "Too many concurrently active lights" issue is not completely resolved as of yet.  It doesnt happen in nearly as many areas as before, but I still managed to get it here and there with Kaineng Center and repeatedly with Shing Jae Monastery.

Same patch scheme as we've been using since 0.9.31 works for 0.9.34 with new line numbers so I'm just dropping in a quick lighting error patch file for those that still need it. =)

As usual the patch applies to *dlls/wined3d/device.c*

----------


## xixsixxix

Another quick note -- as of the thursday update, attempting to save skill templates can cause the game to lock up or crash.  In my experience this doesnt actually throw any errors, it just stops.

For anyone else experiencing the problem, a temporary workaround is to Ctrl+Click your skill bar in a town/outpost to display your "My equipped skills are..." message to the chat, then click the chat link and copy the template code manually to a .txt file in your GW Templates/Skills directory.  This works fine since the templates window now reloads the list every time it is opened.

----------


## Annigma

Oh darn, and I was trying to be helpful 

 :Embarassed: 

This is frustrating! I always manage to fix stuff in Windows. At least I know my way around it well enough to fiddle with stuff: I daren't fiddle around in Linux. I won't give up though. It feels nice not being in MS  :Wink:

----------


## Jarn

As far as installing the second disc, it shouldn't be necessary. All the stuff that was on it can be downloaded from ArenaNet's servers. Just run Guild Wars with the -image switch. 

```
wine /path/to/Gw.exe -image
```

Or, you can probably edit your desktop shortcut to include it. Be warned, though, it will be a HUGE download. And for it changing your resolution, you can tell Wine to "Emulate a virutal desktop" in winecfg.

----------


## Annigma

Yeah, I'm familiar with the -image tag. Wasn't sure if I needed the second disc, so thanks  :Smile: 

The option to emulate a virtual desktop is greyed out for me..

----------


## Jarn

The checkbox is greyed out?

----------


## Annigma

*peers around* There's an echo in here..  :Razz: 

Yep, not clickable/checkable/selectable/delectable... now I'm hungry

----------


## Jarn

Well, I wasn't sure if you meant the checkbox or the box where you type the size. If you had meant the type-boxes I would have told you to click the checkbox. Since you mean the checkbox, I'll tell you... a whole lot of nothing, because I have no idea.

----------


## ObiWan2001

In winecfg you can only set an virtual-desktop global (standardconfiguration) not for an singe application (like gw.exe)

----------


## Annigma

Sorry Jarn, I was just messing about. I'm grateful for your input  :Smile: 

Thanks Obi, that worked in as much as I could tick/check the 'Emulate a virtual desktop' field. However, it hasn't made any difference that I can spot, apart from not changing the resolution of everything in Ubuntu, so that I have to restart in order to get it 'tidy' again...

----------


## Annigma

Is this WoW with Wine thread helpful..?

----------


## lordhebe

Well I got Guild Wars up and running with wine 0.9.36, but performance is terrible. I was able to achieve a playable (still crappy) framerate of 2-47 (with the average framerate being under 15, it only hit 47 if I was looking right at a wall, and very lucky) by using the -dsound -noshaders -dx8 flags. Any advice for improving performance? I have an ATI Radeon X1600 Pro drivers 8.36.5, and I know this graphics card isn't exactly favourable on linux, but still it shouldn't be quite this bad! I can run Half-life 2 on DirectX 8 mode with no framereate probs!

----------


## Jarn

> for some unknown reason the game will just hang. Sometimes it's after a few minutes, sometimes sooner or longer - but it's been no longer than 5 mins max.


This sounds like the "too many concurrent lights" error. Try running it from the terminal and next time it freezes see what the terminal says. If it is it will have a lot of "what to do ??" repeated many times with a "too many concurrent lights" error at the beginning of those.




> The bug report
> 
> The patch


Oh my! I will have to look into this. It may not be for awhile, though - I'm trying to get my Assassin all three Protector titles (hehe) so someone else may be better suited.

----------


## Biffa2001

> This sounds like the "too many concurrent lights" error. Try running it from the terminal and next time it freezes see what the terminal says. If it is it will have a lot of "what to do ??" repeated many times with a "too many concurrent lights" error at the beginning of those.


I thought that but I don't get an error - jsut when I switch back to the terminal I can see my normal login details that just repeat over and over again (like I have just pressed "enter" in my terminal window 100 times!).

I think I may have solved my personal GW issues tho as I have moved over to Cedega!

----------


## ObiWan2001

wine-0.9.41:

Battlesounds working
-dsound/-nosound no longer nessesary for me

----------


## buttons

> wine-0.9.41:
> 
> Battlesounds working
> -dsound/-nosound no longer nessesary for me


Ahh! Damn! You beat me to it!




> Romain Iehl (3):
>       dsound: Fix bug preventing correct calculation of the sound parameters
>       dsound: Simplify the calculation of sound attenuation due to distance.
>       dsound: Correct field access.


Yes!

EDIT: I still need the -dsound switch.

----------


## buttons

For the record, the concurrent lights fix is still needed, and the patch still applies correctly (and works quite well).

Simply edit the script on the front page to change the wine version from 0.9.40 to 0.9.41, and you're good.

----------


## Azakus

Hmm. Is anyone else getting these error messages?

It may be my new video card, an XFX nVidia 8600 GT XXX, but I don't think so. I've never had this happen before. If it's not just me, it may be a regression in the code for Wine.
{EDIT} Nope, I've determined this to be a botched driver install. Fixed it, message is gone.

----------


## ChaOConnor

Hi!

How do I uninstall this?  I used the patch from the first page, but now that I've gotten to the end of the thread it looks like I should have changed the version to .41 but I already ran it for .40.

What should I do?  Should I just install Wine .41?  Please advise, thank you!

----------


## Azakus

> Hi!
> 
> How do I uninstall this?  I used the patch from the first page, but now that I've gotten to the end of the thread it looks like I should have changed the version to .41 but I already ran it for .40.
> 
> What should I do?  Should I just install Wine .41?  Please advise, thank you!


You can just run the script again, but replace VERSION=0.9.40 wit VERSION=0.9.41 at the top of the script.

----------


## ChaOConnor

So if I already have the latest version of Wine installed, why do I need to run the script?  Shouldn't I be able to just execute the GWSetup using wine and be done with it?  Just curious... otherwise I'll re-run the script tonight.

----------


## Azakus

> So if I already have the latest version of Wine installed, why do I need to run the script?  Shouldn't I be able to just execute the GWSetup using wine and be done with it?  Just curious... otherwise I'll re-run the script tonight.


Just install GW if you have the latest wine installed. Wine 0.9.41 is almost a necessary upgrade because it fixes battlesounds in Guild Wars that until now have been broken. No need to reinstall 0.9.41 if you already have it, but if you only have 0.9.40 I would suggest upgrading.

----------


## dtrot55

Very sorry, I am a big Ubuntu Noob and I am a big GW player...and i am currently new to Ubuntu...so a lot of this is foreign to me.  But I am looking to eventually migrate to Ubuntu and just keep a Windows partition in-case i cant handle some of this still.  My question is a lot of these responses talk about Wine and Edgy ....  Can some one give me a idea of what both of these are? I'm assuming Wine is a installer / compiler or something? Plus I will be using the 64 bit version...so i havent seen  many responses about the 64bit?  Has anyone had issues with Wine installing on the 64bit system?  Also you Nvidia card users....can any of you help me find 6600gs drivers?

Thanks 

Dan <------THE Ubuntu NOOB....but I am learning

----------


## gavinjb

> Very sorry, I am a big Ubuntu Noob and I am a big GW player...and i am currently new to Ubuntu...so a lot of this is foreign to me.  But I am looking to eventually migrate to Ubuntu and just keep a Windows partition in-case i cant handle some of this still.  My question is a lot of these responses talk about Wine and Edgy ....  Can some one give me a idea of what both of these are? I'm assuming Wine is a installer / compiler or something? Plus I will be using the 64 bit version...so i havent seen  many responses about the 64bit?  Has anyone had issues with Wine installing on the 64bit system?  Also you Nvidia card users....can any of you help me find 6600gs drivers?
> 
> Thanks 
> 
> Dan <------THE Ubuntu NOOB....but I am learning


Hi Dan, 

Edgy is the previous version/build of Ubuntu (6.10), currently most people are running Ubuntu Feisty Fawn (7.04) and in a few weeks the latest version is released which is code named Gutsy Gibbon (7.10).

As for Wine, wine is a bit of software which to my understanding (correct me if I am wrong) implements certain Windows Libraries and allows you to run a selection of Windows applications and some games under Linux.

With Nvidia Cards you should have a restricted drivers icon on your task bar which should allow you to install the NVidia drivers (I cant tell you much more about this as my Laptop runs ATI)

Gavin,

----------


## gavinjb

Hi,

I have just to install Wine/Guildwars on my second PC with the Wine 0.9.44 script and all I get is the following when trying to download the source, is this the latest script or should I be using a script for 0.9.45.



```
--12:07:12--  http://umn.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/wine/wine-0.9.44.tar.bz2
  (try: 4) => `/home/gavin/winestuff/winesource.tar.bz2'
Connecting to umn.dl.sourceforge.net|128.101.240.209|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
Retrying.
```

Thanks,



Gavin,

----------


## Instigator

I've included an attachment to fix your "Connection timed out." problem. Basically just changed the source servers. Also changed from "gutsy" to "fiesty".

64 Bit SH down below.

----------


## gavinjb

Thanks, one quick question though, what do I need to change to make this work with 32 bit Ubuntu

----------


## Sementis

Yeah, an updated winebuild.sh (32bit) would be awesome  :Smile:

----------


## Ferrat

> Yeah, an updated winebuild.sh (32bit) would be awesome


Just download the winebuild.sh that's in this thread and edit it in a texteditor just change to 



```
VERSION=0.9.44
```

the run it =)

----------


## gavinjb

Has anyone tried 0.9.46 yet, as I noticed the other it has been released.

----------


## Ferrat

> Has anyone tried 0.9.46 yet, as I noticed the other it has been released.


I get the same problem with 0.9.46 as I get with 0.9.45, no 3D models render and text gets jumbled after a while, the problem has been noticed by the coders.

----------


## gavinjb

thanks, hopefully when they release 0.9.47 they have fixed it.

----------


## karth

> Wtf is that?


It's called a bug.

GW is known to screw up it's permissions on Gw.dat . A workaround consists in

```
sudo chown -R root:root ~/.wine/Program Files/GUILD WARS/*
```



```
sudo chmod -R 0777 ~/.wine/Program Files/GUILD WARS/*
```

Provided you installed Guild Wars with defaults, under ~/.wine/, it will change the permissions to writable and will remove Wine's capacity to change the permissions.

*@wuild:*
Yes, there is a strong chance that it's Wine that's messing up with your game. Check your version by typing in a console: 

```
wine --version
```

I had best results using the 0.9.5x series of Wine.
Also, which graphics card brand do you have?

----------


## wuild

*@karth:* Well i have a Ati Radeon 9800 pro. but i dont know how to install it. i installed Envy but when i install the ati drivers. its like ******* up.
linux is saying that its running on low grahpic settings. and when i try to change it says the same. and max resolution is 800x600
and im useing 1600x900 atm  :Very Happy:  and if i change my screen settings its going crazy and its like war of the ants and i cant change back. only way is to reinstall linux
xD and i need some seriously help  :Very Happy:

----------


## ensoriki

Anyways I got pass my error before.

Now what I believe to be the final problem.

Im running a ATI Radeon HD 2400 installed with envy, on gutsy and when I run GW.
it tells me it has come across an unrecoverable graphics error.

The driver seems to be working since I can open ATI catalyst, yet GW says it can't detect my graphics card or whatever.

Really annoying now.

----------


## syczu

Guild Wars on ATI graphic works really bad. I tried Radeon 9600pro and Geeforce 4 and Geeforce 4 works much better, but in reality is worse than radeon. Worse drivers for ATI don't work properly with GW.

----------


## Melhisedek

Under what Windows version in winecfg should I run GW? Or does it matter at all?

----------


## falsenames

@Melhisedek: It is starting to matter less and less, but I usually have the best luck running in Win98 mode.  Although recently for a week I had it set to WinXP without noticing at all until I poked at winecfg for another program.

----------


## Melhisedek

Do you guys all run GW with -dx8 flag? Anyone running with good results without it and what graphics card do you have?

----------


## Toffeeapple

I run mine as win98 so I think that automatically makes it run dx8, I get 60fps in windowed mode stretched to fill the screen (1440x900) with 'wait for vertical sync ' on, it drops to around 20fps in large towns with lots of players.

thats with wine 0.9.46, and the -dsound switch thing.

----------


## Melhisedek

I have same card as you but weaker CPU mine is Opteron 165 @ 2.6 GHz. And I'm nowhere near those numbers. I get at most 35 FPS when I'm on a mission, in towns I get somewhere around 10-20 fps. 
What does -dsound flag do? I've tried it but didn't notice any difference to be honest

----------


## Toffeeapple

err.. I don't actually know what -dsound does : ) I suspect something to do with direct sound something or other... I dunno.. I have recently found and use a program called 'PlayOnLinux' ..and that put it there.

turn down antialiasing and anisotropic filtering, mine are 4xbiliniar and 4x respectfully... it seems to run better windowed too.

My card is the BFG 8800 GTS OC but I wouldn't think the OC actually makes that much difference other than to price.

----------


## rasmus91

hmm.... if i go to: "system/administration/hardware drivers" should it then show any, or are those "special" drivers for anything?

----------


## sinaen

glxinfo is something you put in  a terminal.  :Smile:

----------


## sinaen

well you got it to work?

i got my game to work and play with but i was only in for a while...
are there a Linux guild?

----------


## ironstorm

For those who have had the "Guild Wars: Music Plays, No Game Window" problem, see my post here...  
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...=2#post6732983

I'd be interested to know if people still have problems with that running it as an Emulated Desktop app

----------


## rasmus91

> well you got it to work?
> 
> i got my game to work and play with but i was only in for a while...
> are there a Linux guild?


Sorry for not writing on this thread for a long time.

No, Wine opens a window now, i see the cursor on a black screen. then the screen gives a couple of flashes, and goes to ubuntu login screen.  :Sad: 

I have updated to 9.04 alpha and the graphic driver for GMA 4500 is far better in this version. But the computer still does the same thing. I don't really know what to do.

I've tried Wine, PlayOnLinux, but nothing seems to work... Haven't got the big help lately.

Does anyone have a suggestion?

btw glxgears gives me more than 1100+ fps by now (got 250 before) and this is my output of glxinfo:


```
rasmus@rasmus-Dell-E6400:~$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, 
    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset GEM 20090114
OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.3)
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 
    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 
    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, 
    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 
    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 
    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 
    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_point_sprite, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_program, 
    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

36 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x94 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x95 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x96 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x97 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x98 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x99 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x9a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x9b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x9c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x9d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x9e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x9f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xa0 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xa1 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xa2 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xa3 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xa4 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xa5 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xa6 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xa7 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xa8 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xa9 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xaa 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xab 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xac 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xad 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xae 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xaf 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xb0 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xb1 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xb2 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0xb3 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xb4 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x6f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

36 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x70  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x71  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x72  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x73  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x74  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x75  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x76  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x77  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x78  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x79  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x7a  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x7b  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x7c  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x7d  0 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x7e  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x7f  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x80  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x81  0 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x82  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x83  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x84  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x85  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x86  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x87  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x88  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x89  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x8a  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x8b  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x8c  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x8d  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x8e  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x8f  0 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x90  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x91  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow
0x92  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x93  0 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

rasmus@rasmus-Dell-E6400:~$
```

----------


## aphirst

I am led to believe that if you follow the instructions detailed on this page, you can run Guild Wars at a playable rate with minimal instability on the recent line of Intel GMA chips.

----------


## Torgas Prim

Have any others experienced GW having to repair the dat file every time you start GW? Eversince last month, I cannot get GW to load without that 20 minute process.
I had assumed it was because I was running it from an ntfs drive, so I installed windows, loaded my GW and it was fine. Defragged the drive. Moved a copy to my ubuntu Wine folder and tried launching from there but it still happens.

Any suggestions?

----------


## nowhere@cox.net

I had this happening on my Windows box and a quick reinstall from the DVD fixed it. It seems that the download never completely fixed the corrupted files so it redownloaded each time.  The corruption on my system came from a bad ram stick causing my system to crash four or five times in a row before I figured out which component was bad...



By the way, note to all: The latest builds from WineHQ repos breaks GW. I uninstalled and installed from the ubuntu Jaunty repo and it works fine. It's version 1.0.1 that's working...

----------


## Torgas Prim

Found out the issue. Wine 1.1.24 is the culprit and has moved GW to the Garbage section of the appdb because of this latest update.
Reverting to an earlier version..I chose 1.1, has resolved it.
I hope they fix it soon at WineHQ

----------


## kailkitsune

i entered every thing and know i have a small Q; ive been sitting here for about 20min, how long should this take?
*edit*
ok it finally stopped....... and now in worse off than before ill try and find a different root around this.

----------

